# implementar función con multiplexor



## forete (May 5, 2008)

Hola, me gustaría que alguien me mostrara cómo quedarían estas dos funciones implementadas en un multiplexor de tres variables de control, ya que yo no soy capaz de sacarlo.

F1 = ~q1*q0*~p1*~p2  + q1*p2  +  q1*p1  + q1*q0*~T

F2= ~q1*p2  +  ~q1*p1  +  ~q1*q0  +  q0*~p1*~p2*~T

donde el símbolo ~ es el negador. 
Gracias


----------



## digitalis (May 9, 2008)

Fíjate que realmente no son tres variables de control.

En un multiplexor tienes 2^n entradas, siendo 'n' el número de entradas de selección.

Realmente son 4 según tu función, lo que ocurre es que está simplificada. Para 'ampliarla' debes aplicar el teorema de Shannon, te recomiendo este enlace

http://www.iearobotics.com/personal/juan/docencia/apuntes-ssdd-0.3.7.pdf

Un saludo.


----------



## forete (May 10, 2008)

gracias digitalis, pero sigo teniendo dudas, porque las funciones que yo intento implementar tienen 5 variables (q1,q0,p1,p2,T) por lo que se podrían implementar con un multiplexor de n-2 entradas de control no?¿
No se si realmente es como digo o no, estoy muy perdido. Os agradecería que me ayudárais. Gracias


----------

